# Sprang - A Twisted Adventure



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been playing with technique called Sprang. It's an old craft, possibly older than knitting, that involves twisting strands between two supports to make bags, hairnets, sashes, even hammocks. Examples of sprang have been left by Vikings, ancient Egyptians, and ancient Peruvians.

I started working on small pieces for practice and now I'm working my way up to larger pieces.

You can read more about my sprang adventure on my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/search?q=sprang

Have a good day!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Cool! I'd never heard of sprang before. I'm going to read more about it. Thanks!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

You are too kind.

Have a good day!

"I'm an ordinary guy, seeking thrills the only way I know how." - Steve Martin


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

That is really neat looking. I saw your practice ones on your page. I am glad you found a forum of people to help you with this. I never heard of it.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I just finished a bag in sprang. It is good to get one bag finished so I can start on making a batter one.

There are more details on my blog

Sprang - first bag
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/01/sprang-first-bag.html

Sprang - chopsticks & pencils
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2010/01/sprang-chopsticks-and-pencils.html

Have a good day!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I went to your site and was so inspired I spent hours on the computer searching for more. I'm going to try this. thanks for sharing


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Maura said:


> I went to your site and was so inspired I spent hours on the computer searching for more. I'm going to try this. thanks for sharing


I'm glad you enjoyed it.

There is a list of links that was set up at the yahoogroup Sprang_List
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sprang_List/links

That will help keep you busy.

The links are public, the message forum requires you join the yahoogroup to access the forum.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Interesting links

Sprang technique by means of comb
Anita Ra&#353;mane, 2006
http://www.senzeme.lv/Sprang.htm

I also found the "war shirt" article very interesting. It looks like a finger
knitted coat, no loom and no knitting needles.

http://www.senzeme.lv/Pakulu_krekls.htm

I used Google Translate to convert from Latvian language.
Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I wonder how it would do if you felted it?

you could stuff it full of t-shirts then do the felting...

that looks like fun!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Continuing the Twisted Adventure


Testing an idea for a fast sprang frame. 

Left: At the 99 cent store I bought a plastic basket (13.5 inch x 11.5 inch x 3.5 inch) , a bag of square dowels, and a ball of acrylic yarn. 

Center: I tied the dowels to the basket and wrapped yarn around with figure 8 wrap. The string on the left will the "safety string." 

Right: Sprang. Test complete. Cost of materials $3

Have a good day!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

You could put your lunch and stuff in the basket under the sprang
and still carry the whole kit on the bus with you. :teehee:

Is this an improvement over the cardboard?
I sort of thought the warp 'shrinks' as you weave it?


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

This is a step backward from the cardboard frame. To really use the cardboard frame you need to know how to sprang. But if you are just getting started, this plastic frame solves a few issues. The sticks are held in the air so you can get hands under the string. I sat on the couch to do this test with basket sitting on my lap. That's pretty good portability.

When the sprang shrinks it is easy to adjust the sticks. 

It doesn't fold as flat as cardboard but I have another idea for that.

Have a good day!


----------



## AndiB (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice for something portable to work with.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

This blog has lots of historic and and traditional clothing pictures.
sometimes known as Folk Costume

Kykai, netted or sprang caps of Lithuania and crocheted descendants 
Caps, sprang frame, technique
http://folkcostume.blogspot.com/2011/08/kykai-netted-caps-of-lithuania-and.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Those caps are really beautiful!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes the caps are nice. The whole blog is just full of fibery eye candy.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a couple of sites to download sprang files:
In Ravelry, Sylva-Res posted the following link. I checked it out, it is safe
and the file is awesome research paper with pictures. Go to the link and
download from there:

Hi, IÂ´d like to share with you something about sprang in my country - The Czech
Republic. Finally I finished a research PDF document about sprang. Because at
the moment I have nÂ´t got any personal blog or website, I placed it on my work
website. Here is the link, where you can find it.

http://www.restaurovanikamen.cz/html/sprang.html

This is all IÂ´ve gathered about sprang in Czech lands until now. But IÂ´m still
searching.
I know there are still some more old books and journal articles, but it is not
easy to get to them. When I discover something else IÂ´ll share it with you here.

Hope that these information and pictures will be interesting and useful for you.

Ravelry ref link
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/talk-about-sprang/1958909/1-25#21

And this great download

Die Rekonstruktion eng anliegender Kleidung aus Antike und Renaissance (4.2 MB pdf)
The Reconstruction Tight Clothing from Ancient Times and Renaissance (google translate)
http://www.teppichfreunde-norddeuts...fen/Drinkler-Sprangtechnik-09072011-72dpi.pdf

Hundreds of images showing classical art with samples of clothing and sprang. I'm especially fascinated with the leggings and trousers that are made with sprang.

Many thanks to [Felis-Design](/people/Felis-Design) for bringing it to our attention in the Nalbinders discussion group
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/nalbinders-on-ravelry/2437259/26-50#29

*copies of links have been posted to links of interest thread.

Have a good day!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the link! I did a quick pass-through of it and it looked really interesting. I downloaded it to read when I had more time.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Lythrum said:


> Thanks for the link! I did a quick pass-through of it and it looked really interesting. I downloaded it to read when I had more time.


I have them on my Kindle and I have been looking at them on my way to work. I like being able to zoom in on the pictures. I was thrilled to see that sprang cloth, rather than mesh was used just like woven cloth for coats and other items. 

It's amazing how complex items can be made with such a simple technique.

Have a good day!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

These are amazing, Franco!!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

rabbitgeek said:


> I have them on my Kindle and I have been looking at them on my way to work. I like being able to zoom in on the pictures. I was thrilled to see that sprang cloth, rather than mesh was used just like woven cloth for coats and other items.
> 
> It's amazing how complex items can be made with such a simple technique.
> 
> Have a good day!


That is a good idea, I should do that. I have more time to read at work on my lunchbreak than at work.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Lythrum said:


> That is a good idea, I should do that. I have more time to read at work on my lunchbreak than at work.


I like taking public transit to work so I can read or craft. I've done sprang, fingerweaving, and twining on the bus or train.

Have a good day!


----------

